

Startup Quote: Jim Collins, author, Good to Great - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3524594444

======
raychancc
Whether you prevail or fail depends more on what you do to yourself than on
what the world does to you.

\- Jim Collins

<http://startupquote.com/post/3524594444>

------
dot
What a fantastic site. One of my favorites from looking at the last couple of
weeks:

<http://startupquote.com/post/3218837306>

